
British people are becoming German due to Brexit - prkralex
https://www.verdict.co.uk/brexit-germany-british-citizen/
======
JPLeRouzic
So 622 British citizens acquired German citizenship in 2015 — though last year
7,493 picked up a German passport.

It is only a minuscule part of the British people and we do not know how many
German got British citizenship in the same timeframe.

And IMO if it is a _free choice_ (not the one of their employer) it is a bit
strange they would choose Germany, they have a lot more in common in culture
and history with the Netherlands. There is even a close relationship between
Old Frisian and Old English.

